# bowhunting for horses?



## ryano




----------



## secondseason

Where is this at?


----------



## Just 1 More

secondseason said:


> Where is this at?



Austrailia.. Or your back yard.. not real sure


----------



## SADDADDY

yummy.....Horse burgers


wonder what they would score


----------



## Just 1 More

Horse was commonly eaten in many countries in pre-Christian Europe, but not in Islamic or Jewish countries, since under Mosaic Law horse meat is considered unclean because it conformed to the formula of an animal that was not at the same time cloven-hoofed and cud-chewing. In pre-Christian times horse meat eating in northern Europe figured prominently in Teutonic religious ceremonies, particularly those associated with the worship of the god Odin.

In 732 A.D. Pope Gregory III began a concerted effort to stop this pagan practice, and it has been said that the people of Iceland were reluctant to embrace Christianity for some time largely over the issue of giving up horse meat. In some countries the effects of this prohibition by the Catholic Church have lingered, and horse meat prejudices have progressed from taboos to avoidance to abhorrence. Today, however, horse meat is commonly consumed in many European countries.


----------



## Robbie101

What...........No way.......not me.......


----------



## irishleprechaun

looks to be in the western deserts...certainly must be wild horses.  Thought they were protected???  Those guys must be french, they love to eat horse flesh over there


----------



## dawg2

Must be a real challenge....to shoot a bow and feed them an apple at the same time


----------



## secondseason

I don't have a problem with a season on any animal that suffers from over population, disease, and that cause damage to crops and vegetation.  There are places where you can hunt wild cow that I would love to go hunt.


----------



## Just 1 More

irishleprechaun said:


> looks to be in the western deserts...certainly must be wild horses.  Thought they were protected???  Those guys must be french, they love to eat horse flesh over there



austrailia


----------



## irishleprechaun

irishleprechaun said:


> looks to be in the western deserts...certainly must be wild horses.  Thought they were protected???  Those guys must be french, they love to eat horse flesh over there



Australia might explain it...


----------



## KCantrell

Wonder if he shot it over corn?


----------



## Just 1 More

secondseason said:


> I don't have a problem with a season on any animal that suffers from over population, disease, and that cause damage to crops and vegetation.  There are places where you can hunt wild cow that I would love to go hunt.



Now that would be fun.. i've hear there are "rouge bulls" in Texas that are ver dangerous to hunt


----------



## flattop

Looks like a reunion of sorts!


----------



## PHIL M

Willllllllllllbur.


----------



## Steven Farr

I am appalled.


----------



## dawg2

flattop said:


> Looks like a reunion of sorts!


----------



## ToLog

if one had money to spare, what might be the greater challenge, a camel hunt in Australia, or a Horse hunt closer to home??

i'm thinking that sure 'nuff wild burro's would be the ultimate challenge. they're small, tough, wily, can exist in the roughest of terrain.  the fact that most of them came from Africa and the Middle-East has nothing to do with it.


----------



## kevincox

I dont think I'll let my daughter look at this one.


----------



## tuffdawg

This isnt really family friendly for sure. My five year old just had a cow.


----------



## tuffdawg

If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

tuffdawg said:


> This isnt really family friendly for sure. My five year old just shot a cow.



with a bow? What type of BH was he using? What draw weight?


----------



## ToLog

tuffdawg said:


> This isnt really family friendly for sure. My five year old just had a cow.




if technology keeps advancing at current rates, didn't you just get the statement exactly backwards?? 

heh, we're not there yet, but we've got the coordinates in sight.


----------



## rta47

tuffdawg said:


> If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.



Same here! Not my cup of tea at all..


----------



## stickum

That just aint right


----------



## Steven Farr

If you saw a thread titled "Bowhunting for horses" why would you let your children look at it?

I will say it again.  I am appalled


----------



## ryano

tuffdawg said:


> This isnt really family friendly for sure. My five year old just had a cow.





tuffdawg said:


> If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.



you seen the title and probably figured there were pics yet YOU chose to open it in front of your 5 year old anyway 

yeah that makes perfect sense!


----------



## BANDT

..that is just horrible!


----------



## ryano

Steven Farr said:


> If you saw a thread titled "Bowhunting for horses" why would you let your children look at it?



WOW! Somebody gets it!


----------



## Hunter922

Where is that puke smiley!


----------



## BANDT

I like exotic foods, so I'm going to stay out of this one.


----------



## Just 1 More

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> with a bow? What type of BH was he using? What draw weight?



Australian made 2 blade Brodhead, 60#
They were actually hunting Camels but got on some wild horse


----------



## Just 1 More

BANDT said:


> I like exotic foods, so I'm going to stay out of this one.



Heard it's not bad grilled with a garlic butter.. medium.. not well done


----------



## SADDADDY

Just 1 More said:


> Australian made 2 blade Brodhead, 60#
> They were actually hunting Camels but got on some wild horse



Man I bet they are tough to take down.....Horse or Camel pretty strong animal


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



flattop said:


> Looks like a reunion of sorts!


----------



## Just 1 More

SADDADDY said:


> Man I bet they are tough to take down.....Horse or Camel pretty strong animal



And you gotta know that a wild horse couldn't possibly be the easiest thing to stalk up on


----------



## Carp

Must be some of those Bow Only Elitist. A rifle hunter would never shoot a horse. I remember when they shut the Burger King down in Macon for serving horse burgers. They weren't that bad.


----------



## Just 1 More

stickum said:


> That just aint right



Why not?? Please explain


----------



## Just 1 More

Carp said:


> Must be some of those Bow Only Elitist. .



As  amatter of fact.. One of the hunters was shooting an ELITE bow


----------



## BANDT

grocery store right around the corner from me, its not legal, but you just have to know the right person. The butcher is a good friend of mine. He makes a trip to texas every other week. Good deals on horses out there.


----------



## SADDADDY

Just 1 More said:


> And you gotta know that a wild horse couldn't possibly be the easiest thing to stalk up on



You ain't kidding....

wonder if you could use a decoy


----------



## Hunter Haven

tuffdawg said:


> If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.



I'd rather see a cat dead any day of the week...


----------



## Steven Farr

SADDADDY said:


> You ain't kidding....
> 
> wonder if you could use a decoy



You could dress up in one of those "2 person" horse suits.  I would discourage any use of Horse-in-heat scent though.


----------



## ryano

Steven Farr said:


> You could dress up in one of those "2 person" horse suits.  I would discourage any use of Horse-in-heat scent though.


----------



## ToLog

Hunter Haven said:


> I'd rather see a cat dead any day of the week...



like i posted earlier on this thread or another, my great uncle, a machine gunner on top of one of the early tanks in France, came to like the flavor and taste of good horse steaks.

said it became one of his most favorite foods, in a time of hunger.

it amazes me that the Oriental culture has no problem consuming protein from cats & dogs, the French and othe Europeans love good horsesteaks, and we Americans think that Kobe beef is better.

Protein is protein, but finding a way to feed all the jaw-bones is the challenge.

yes, it's funny, but it's also quite serious.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Hunter Haven said:


> I'd rather see a cat dead any day of the week...


----------



## kcausey

BANDT said:


> grocery store right around the corner from me, its not legal, but you just have to know the right person. The butcher is a good friend of mine. He makes a trip to texas every other week. Good deals on horses out there.



So what part of the horse is that exactly???


----------



## FishingAddict

I wonder if the rider got hurt when the horse fell.


----------



## JerryC

SADDADDY said:


> You ain't kidding....
> 
> wonder if you could use a decoy



Heck, you could just gallup up on one! Probably one of the only animals you could ride on to shoot another one. Although if you had one to ride on, you could've just shot that one...

It just looks crazy to see those pictures. -JerryC


----------



## Bruz

So when's Primos coming out with the Whinnynator line of horse calls. Hunting is hunting......I've said it before and I'll say it again....

"Hunt what you want,how you want and with your weapon of choice as long as it's legal and encourage others to do the same"

Not my cup of tea......and NO I'm not going to let my 4 year old come in to see the pics either.

Robert


----------



## specialk

at least they took the saddle off before they took the picture


----------



## JustUs4All

Punchline to a great old joke.  "I know it's your deer lady, but can I take my saddle off before you take it home?"


----------



## Hunter Haven

Hunter Haven said:


> I'd rather see a cat dead any day of the week...





roothog said:


> like i posted earlier on this thread or another, my great uncle, a machine gunner on top of one of the early tanks in France, came to like the flavor and taste of good horse steaks.
> 
> said it became one of his most favorite foods, in a time of hunger.
> 
> it amazes me that the Oriental culture has no problem consuming protein from cats & dogs, the French and othe Europeans love good horsesteaks, and we Americans think that Kobe beef is better.
> 
> Protein is protein, but finding a way to feed all the jaw-bones is the challenge.
> 
> yes, it's funny, but it's also quite serious.



I was quite serious too, but felt I better cover up my feelings with all the 's... didn't want to hurt no cat lovers feelings too bad

Sorry, I'll try to be more serious next time...


----------



## 12gamag

although I admit bowhunt feral horses would be a challenge...I dont think I Could do it...not that I harbor any ill feeling against somebody that would....

I got 5 horses and 2 belgian draft mules....


----------



## PHIL M

Backstraps!


----------



## BrandonJCdude92

Thats not right
Wild horses will eventually become extinct 
I dont care what anyone says
Theyre better to ride and have as a pet than get a little meat from
Darn have a little respect for what god made


----------



## frydawg

Steven Farr said:


> I am appalled.



It's funny that someone would be appalled at this. Feral horses are overpopulated in places and cause a lot of problems on the landscape, destroying habitat for other wildlife and damaging crops.  The horses probably aren't tame and probably won't come eat out of your hand.  I'm sure there is a challenge to it.  As long as its legal, it is not much different than hunting deer in state parks where they are overpopulated.  People just get a bad taste in their mouth when they see a dead horse because our society imprints an emotional connection with horses through paintings, movies, etc.


----------



## tuffdawg

Steven Farr said:


> If you saw a thread titled "Bowhunting for horses" why would you let your children look at it?
> 
> I will say it again.  I am appalled





ryano said:


> you seen the title and probably figured there were pics yet YOU chose to open it in front of your 5 year old anyway
> 
> yeah that makes perfect sense!




Because I didnt know there were actually people dumb enough on a georgia hunting forum to put actual pictures up  of an idiot posing with a dead horse. There is a such thing as a "metaphor" but apparently you people dont understand that.


----------



## JD




----------



## tuffdawg

frydawg said:


> It's funny that someone would be appalled at this. Feral horses are overpopulated in places and cause a lot of problems on the landscape, destroying habitat for other wildlife and damaging crops.  The horses probably aren't tame and probably won't come eat out of your hand.  I'm sure there is a challenge to it.  As long as its legal, it is not much different than hunting deer in state parks where they are overpopulated.  People just get a bad taste in their mouth when they see a dead horse because our society imprints an emotional connection with horses through paintings, movies, etc.



And that is exactly it. No different than countries that worship cows. But I am sure cows taste much better.


----------



## tuffdawg

JD said:


>



  Hurry up and go get the wine. This is gonna take a while.


----------



## frydawg

BrandonJCdude92 said:


> Thats not right
> Wild horses will eventually become extinct
> I dont care what anyone says
> Theyre better to ride and have as a pet than get a little meat from
> Darn have a little respect for what god made



Didn't god make deer too?  This is a bowhunting forum.

Wild horses are the same as the horses you see behind a fence in someone's yard, they just escaped domestication.  The only way horses will go extinct is if everyone that owns one goes out and shoots them.


----------



## tuffdawg

Woodswalker said:


> ]]
> 
> woman with a PH.D, please relax....
> 
> 
> just think of Cumberland Island National Seashore, for one half second.
> 
> der horses enjoy the Spanish moss, etc. but at some point they will, in their reproductive vigor, overpopulate the island unless/until some are shipped off to the rural/urban countryside.
> 
> hunting alien horses on cumberland is an emotional argument, either way someone chooses to go.  but, protein is protein.
> 
> getting the oaks to reestablish on the island is a worthy goal, isn't it?  what if the horses stand in the way of ecological progress?  just askiing...



I am in no way arguing with the fact of killing horses. OF course I wouldnt........... and I wouldnt eat one. And glue and dog food comes in handy. I WAS JUST SAYING if its alright to put up pictures of dead horses........ we might as well bring back the shootin dog threads and continue with visual effects. Here in GA dead horses are a far cry from seeing dead deer, turkeys, moose, elk, hogs.... etc.

I was just saying. This is "suppose" to be family friendly, and from time to time my child loves to look at pictures folks put up here. It just so happened that when I clicked that link, the little dude came flyin out of the bathroom and snuck up behind me.  But folks around here love to attack people. 

Too bad I fight back.


----------



## j_seph

BrandonJCdude92 said:


> Thats not right
> Wild horses will eventually become extinct
> I dont care what anyone says
> They're better to ride and have as a pet than get a little meat from
> Darn have a little respect for what god made


 So what are you saying? Tell us what you mean. Is a deer,turkey,squirrel,rabbit not an animal that God made and we hunt? The only difference I see between shooting them and shooting deer is the fact that man did not domesticate the deer. I can't say that I like the site of it but if they are wild, starving,and doing damage


----------



## PHIL M

Aren't we beating a dead horse here?


----------



## tuffdawg

Looks like you fellows have a new target. Hmmmm well. That was fun while it lasted. JD you didnt get back soon enough dang it.


----------



## Hunter Haven

meow, meow, meow..............___________________


----------



## tuffdawg

PHIL M said:


> Aren't we beating a dead horse here?



 They gave it CPR apparently.


----------



## JD

PHIL M said:


> Aren't we beating a dead horse here?


----------



## tuffdawg

JD said:


>



 wheres the wine?


----------



## irishleprechaun

My 11 year old daughter who has/rides horses just summed it up.  "I hate them"... "maybe I could shoot those guys with a bow and pose for a picture"...she was just kidding.

Actually she was not overly upset, she has shot a 9pt buck already and understands that different cultures have different perspectives, she must have picked that up from Europe.

The hunter/survivalist in me understands that hunting any game might be required to survive.  The horserider side of me says "all other game would have to be unavailable before I hunted/shot a horse".

I think a few of you just got a feeling for how a PETA person feels regarding all hunting.


----------



## tuffdawg

irishleprechaun said:


> My 11 year old daughter who has/rides horses just summed it up.  "I hate them"... "maybe I could shoot those guys with a bow and pose for a picture"...she was just kidding.
> 
> Actually she was not overly upset, she has shot a 9pt buck already and understands that different cultures have different perspectives, she must have picked that up from Europe.
> 
> The hunter/survivalist in me understands that hunting any game might be required to survive.  The horserider side of me says "all other game would have to be unavailable before I hunted/shot a horse".
> 
> I think a few of you just got a feeling for how a PETA person feels regarding all hunting.


Your little girl sounds sharp.


----------



## SELFBOW

tuffdawg said:


> Hurry up and go get the wine. This is gonna take a while.



Is it that time yet?


----------



## tuffdawg

buckbacks said:


> Is it that time yet?



Its way overdue.


----------



## irishleprechaun

she remembers the ads in the papers in Ireland where European Union sanctioned processors would buy horses for slaughter.  She asked "why are they buying horses by the pound (kilogram)?"  I had to explain that there were some countries where it was normal to eat horses or cats or dogs.  She was about 7 years old then, looks like it sunk in...


----------



## JD

tuffdawg said:


> wheres the wine?



Sounds like you got plenty of Whine to go around....


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> I am in no way arguing with the fact of killing horses. OF course I wouldnt........... and I wouldnt eat one. And glue and dog food comes in handy. I WAS JUST SAYING if its alright to put up pictures of dead horses........ we might as well bring back the shootin dog threads and continue with visual effects. :



Is dog hunting legal?? Are wild feral dogs destroying the habitat?


----------



## secondseason

Everybody chill out!  If you can't play nice this thread will go away.


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> Here in GA dead horses are a far cry from seeing dead deer, turkeys, moose, elk, hogs.... etc.:



I didn't realize this was a Georgia only forum and not allowed to share the outside world


----------



## Just 1 More

It's a shame a man has to defend his actions when they are 100% legal and necassary but,, here is the mans respond to idiots who just don't get it


> Horse are big problem in this part of Australia.
> They are also an introduced animal, and like these one some go feral.
> 
> Brumbies do so much damage its not funny. Around the back country waterholes will be chopped to bulldust for a km or more in all directions from the horses hooves. No cattle out there just brumbies. Every willy-willy lifts the topsoil away and when it does rain there is nothing to hold it together so it washes to erosion gullies everywhere.
> 
> As a bowhunter, I suppose I believe that I am making a small "butterfly-effect" sort of contribution toward the betterment of the environment (that's a philosophical notion where little things have big effects later on, whether bad or good). The bush is reeling from the animals that our society has introduced to it. Although this hasn't been as noticable as similar situations in Africa due to the diminutive size of the furry little creatures that live in Australia compared to the larger native animals there - it is easier to notice when the impala and wildebeest have gone than when our little fellows have gone. The long and the short of it is, for me, that every feral beasty that I can knock over with my bow and arrow helps, I believe, a small native creature, or many of these, that is easily overlooked and forgotten about because you just can't see them at the best of times.
> 
> Our land and its creatures have fallen upon hard times, and I can do a small amount to help.


----------



## 270 guy

tuffdawg said:


> If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.



Not any worse then a dead Deer pic or dead pig pic if thats a way of life for those people in that country. If Dead animals bother your children then hunting sites aren't the place for them I wouldn't think just my thoughts though.


----------



## jdgator

IMO, there is no difference between a feral horse overpopulation and a feral hog overpopulation.


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> Is dog hunting legal?? Are wild feral dogs destroying the habitat?



Not the habitat, but they have been wreckin havoc on my chicken and quail pens.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Oh why do I feel the need to post here?  

What if somebody was posing with a dead feral Collie that looked like Lassie?  It was a feral dog wasn't it?  Just poor taste in my opinion.


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> It's a shame a man has to defend his actions when they are 100% legal and necassary but,, here is the mans respond to idiots who just don't get it



That term has so many meanings.   It hit me funny seeing the pictures at first. I also have the right to voice my opinion on the matter the same as everyone else. 

NOw my kid wants to know when were are having horse meat on the grill.


----------



## Just 1 More

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Oh why do I feel the need to post here?
> 
> What if somebody was posing with a dead feral Collie that looked like Lassie?  It was a feral dog wasn't it?  Just poor taste in my opinion.



AGAIN.. IF IT's LEGAL.. Then NO PROBLEM


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> I didn't realize this was a Georgia only forum and not allowed to share the outside world



 So shallow. Yet so deep.


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> That term has so many meanings.   It hit me funny seeing the pictures at first. I also have the right to voice my opinion on the matter the same as everyone else.
> 
> NOw my kid wants to know when were are having horse meat on the grill.



Sounds like a smart kid.. maybe he understands


----------



## Steven Farr

tuffdawg said:


> Because I didnt know there were actually people dumb enough on a georgia hunting forum to put actual pictures up  of an idiot posing with a dead horse. There is a such thing as a "metaphor" but apparently you people dont understand that.
> 
> Bunch of idiot trolls.



Ummmm  Nah nevermind.  I have been here far longer than you and am far from an idiot.  I know what a metaphor is.  Being that this is family friendly, I will refrain from using them in my response today.  Have fun and goodbye


----------



## 270 guy

BrandonJCdude92 said:


> Thats not right
> Wild horses will eventually become extinct
> I dont care what anyone says
> Theyre better to ride and have as a pet than get a little meat from
> Darn have a little respect for what god made



LOL god made deer right?


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> So shallow. Yet so deep.



Shallow??? I don't get the gist of the use of the word in relation to the post


----------



## secondseason

Hunting is hunting....as long as it is done legally and ethically it is just hunting.  You can pay to hunt Brumbies in Australia like the guys pictured did.  It is perfectly legal.  The conservation department in Australia know it and the local's know it.  Would I hunt them....no but I will not sit in judgement of the person that would.  There are bunny huggers out there and I've know a few who think that us deer hunters are cruel and immoral.  We have to recognize the fact that while we aren't horse hunters but we are hunters and as long as there is legal prey to hunt we will be hunters.


----------



## ryano

tuffdawg said:


> Because I didnt know there were actually people dumb enough on a georgia hunting forum to put actual pictures up  of an idiot posing with a dead horse. There is a such thing as a "metaphor" but apparently you people dont understand that.
> 
> Bunch of idiot trolls.



so you want to result to personal attacks and calling names all over something you dont agree with.

real nice.

if you dont like it, ignore it and quit coming back to it.

I seriously dont understand what part of that you are having trouble comprehending Miss Priss. 

and Im the dumb one?


----------



## tuffdawg

ryano said:


> so you want to result to personal attacks and calling names all over something you dont agree with.
> 
> real nice.
> 
> if you dont like it, ignore it and quit coming back to it.
> 
> I seriously dont understand what part of that you are having trouble comprehending Miss Priss.
> 
> and Im the dumb one?


 Your the one attacking me because I wasnt expecting a picture of a dead horse! Geeezzzzzz why do you folks have to be so uptight? ANd i didnt NOT ONE TIME IN ALL THESE POINTLESS POST SAY THAT I DIDNT AGREE WITH IT!  

and if you want to actually call names......... you picked the wrong priss Mr. Tightwad.


----------



## Just 1 More

Tuffdoggie.. I can assure you tha the man posing with the dead brumby (horse) is in no way close to being an idiot..


----------



## 270 guy

Woodswalker said:


> ]]
> 
> woman with a PH.D, please relax....
> 
> 
> just think of Cumberland Island National Seashore, for one half second.
> 
> der horses enjoy the Spanish moss, etc. but at some point they will, in their reproductive vigor, overpopulate the island unless/until some are shipped off to the rural/urban countryside.
> 
> hunting alien horses on cumberland is an emotional argument, either way someone chooses to go.  but, protein is protein.
> 
> getting the oaks to reestablish on the island is a worthy goal, isn't it?  what if the horses stand in the way of ecological progress?  just askiing...


They removed/sold the horses once and bought them and brought them back to the island if memory serves me right.


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> Tuffdoggie.. I can assure you tha the man posing with the dead brumby (horse) is in no way close to being an idiot..



  thank you for clarifying that for me.


----------



## ryano

tuffdawg said:


> Your the one attacking me because I wasnt expecting a picture of a dead horse! Geeezzzzzz why do you folks have to be so uptight? ANd i didnt NOT ONE TIME IN ALL THESE POINTLESS POST SAY THAT I DIDNT AGREE WITH IT!
> 
> and if you want to actually call names......... you picked the wrong priss Mr. Tightwad.



WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

here.........some tissues for your issues


----------



## tuffdawg

ryano said:


> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> here.........some tissues for your issues



Is that the best that you could come up with?  that was .................... well..................... Kind of weak.


 You need lessons. Will fit you in my schedule somehow.


----------



## tuffdawg

Oh and ryano..... You were trying to get people riled up originally anyway. You went back and edited out the little devil dude with the "Pass the corn this outta get good" sign. So dont keep whining because other folks expressed their opinions.


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> Is that the best that you could come up with?  that was .................... well..................... Kind of weak.
> 
> 
> You need lessons. Will fit you in my schedule somehow.



I'm sure it's only because It's a family friendly forum


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> I'm sure it's only because It's a family friendly forum



 They have pm's for a reason.


----------



## secondseason

One more time for those that didn't read it......Chill out or the thread is gone!


----------



## Arrow3

Cool thread Ryan...I never knew people hunted wild horses....Im glad you posted here...I gained knowledge..


----------



## JR

Dear Lord!  

Idiots.


----------



## BKA

tuffdawg said:


> If your gonna put dead horse pictures up. You might as well put up some dead dog pictures and some dead cat pictures as well.



Let me find mine.......


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Steven Farr said:


> You could dress up in one of those "2 person" horse suits.  I would discourage any use of Horse-in-heat scent though.



Just ask BUCK#4 what happened when he dressed up in his llama suit....


----------



## tuffdawg

Sultan of Slime said:


> Just ask BUCK#4 what happened when he dressed up in his llama suit....



Sweet Baby Jesus........ Did HOQ fall in love with him too?


----------



## Swede

tuffdawg said:


> And that is exactly it. No different than countries that worship cows. But I am sure cows taste much better.






No Ma'am, have had horse in Germany and must say it's quite tasty


----------



## biggtruxx

nice studs.... if they were taken legally then so be it. but i can relate both ways on this one as well.... I just couldnt shoot a horse, elephant, buffalo, etc.... to me they are majestic and carry a sense of respect.


----------



## tuffdawg

BigSwede said:


> No Ma'am, have had horse in Germany and must say it's quite tasty



Really?


----------



## tuffdawg

My grandmother is german..... She said they ate horsemeat over there when you couldnt get anything else.


----------



## Buck

Sultan of Slime said:


> Just ask BUCK#4 what happened when he dressed up in his llama suit....



Thanks, I've been trying to erase that event from my mind...


----------



## PHIL M

I would like to try some horse poppers!


----------



## tuffdawg

PHIL M said:


> I would like to try some horse poppers!



 My kids just came in and asked if horses made horse nuggets.


----------



## tuffdawg

............I didnt know how to answer that one. I didnt want to be a smart rear to my kid....................... But I almost let it slip.................


----------



## Swede

I know alot of people think of horses as a companion, kinda like a dog.  But trust me when I say if it came down to it you would eat fido and Man O'war


----------



## JD

tuffdawg said:


> My kids just came in and asked if horses made horse nuggets.



You've never seen horse nuggets....


----------



## tuffdawg

JD said:


> You've never seen horse nuggets....



Well I almost asked him if he wanted original, or crunchy.


----------



## gordylew

what the difference between hunting wild horses and going to Africa and hunt Zebra?


----------



## JD

gordylew said:


> what the difference between hunting wild horses and going to Africa and hunt Zebra?



The stripes?


----------



## tuffdawg

gordylew said:


> what the difference between hunting wild horses and going to Africa and hunt Zebra?





JD said:


> The stripes?



Well I would say because of the fact that a zebra would make a cool mount, but then again, so did trigger.


----------



## Just 1 More

tuffdawg said:


> Well I would say because of the fact that a zebra would make a cool mount, but then again, so did trigger.



Didn't they mount Wilbur to??


----------



## tuffdawg

Just 1 More said:


> Didn't they mount Wilbur to??



 I think they did.


----------



## chadair

PHIL M said:


> Aren't we beating a dead horse here?





buck#4 said:


> Thanks, I've been trying to erase that event from my mind...




this is something that needs to be shared. If it has already, how about a link


----------



## meateater

FishingAddict said:


> I wonder if the rider got hurt when the horse fell.




ha , thats a goodern ! Do what ya want but I  dont care for a horsehead hanging on my wall.


----------



## larpyn

thanks for the great thread ryan!!!! the pics are great
i love pictures of dead horses. they are dangerous.......
thousands of people are injured by these hideous beasts every year. remember what happened to christopher reeve....

when are we going to "saddle up" and fly to australia and bust a few???


----------



## mattb78

Amazing that some people have such a problem with the pictures yet they stay throughout the entire thread to tell you how upset they are.

This is a hunting forum folks, we talk about hunting.  You should expect to see pictures of dead animals.

If there is something different between posting a picture of a dead deer and a dead horse then you are not being intellectually honest with yourself.


----------



## tuffdawg

mattb78 said:


> Amazing that some people have such a problem with the pictures yet they stay throughout the entire thread to tell you how upset they are.
> 
> This is a hunting forum folks, we talk about hunting.  You should expect to see pictures of dead animals.
> 
> If there is something different between posting a picture of a dead deer and a dead horse then you are not being intellectually honest with yourself.



 I said at first it hit me funny. This is by far the most interesting thread I have seen in a while!


----------



## GAX

Wow, how did I miss this thread? I gotta get out more.


----------



## dawgfan25

kind of sad


----------



## flattop

PHIL M said:


> I would like to try some horse poppers!


----------



## matthewsman

*Aww..Heck yeah...*



ryano said:


>



If I was a horse hunter I would be bow only and a ranking officer in the QHMA


----------



## short stop

I  wonder if   hunting at the Kentucky Derby    would  fly ??? 
  High Fenced  --  w/  PY'  class animals   running  around  in circles   everywhere


----------



## Duckhawk

How do you score a Horse for P&Y?


----------



## cpowel10

short stop said:


> I  wonder if   hunting at the Kentucky Derby    would  fly ???
> High Fenced  --  w/  PY'  class animals   running  around  in circles   everywhere


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Didn't offend me at all.


----------



## JD

Duckhawk said:


> How do you score a Horse for P&Y?



By the size of his....errrr, nevermind.


----------



## Booner Killa

short stop said:


> I  wonder if   hunting at the Kentucky Derby    would  fly ???
> High Fenced  --  w/  PY'  class animals   running  around  in circles   everywhere



that ain't right.....I just got a mental pic in my head of you in a tree right over the stalls (or bedding area) and one of those fine tuned racing machines come by and and everyone's taking pics when all of a sudden thwack. You double lung him and he gets whoozy and falls over. Dude, you'd get the electric chair!!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

short stop said:


> I  wonder if   hunting at the Kentucky Derby    would  fly ???
> High Fenced  --  w/  PY'  class animals   running  around  in circles   everywhere




What do you do with the jockey?


----------



## NoOne

mattb78 said:


> Amazing that some people have such a problem with the pictures yet they stay throughout the entire thread to tell you how upset they are.
> 
> This is a hunting forum folks, we talk about hunting.  You should expect to see pictures of dead animals.
> 
> If there is something different between posting a picture of a dead deer and a dead horse then you are not being intellectually honest with yourself.



Exactly. To many think with their emotions instead of their minds. They have knitting and flower arrangements forums for those to sensitive for hunting forums. 

As far as dogs and cats go, they are used as a food source throughout the world in different cultures. I have no problem with it or anything else if that is what a person wants to eat. Horse meat or dog meat, it's just meat.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*doesnt bother me*

I once saw Roger Raglin shoot a feral cow in New Zealand on a stag hunt, and Jim Shockey shoot a feral cow in Australia on a water buffalo hunt.
If it is legal, and you want to shoot it, fine by me.
If we feel we have the right to defend our deer hunting, then we are obligated to defend other peoples right to pursue what ever game they choose. Except the Japanese that are still hunting whales, that bothers me a little bit.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I only shoot the ones with horns...


----------



## NoOne

FX Jenkins said:


> I only shoot the ones with horns...



If you were very hungrey, you might shoot one without horns


----------



## horse2292

I wouldn't do it. I don't care to kill a zebra either. I may just be partial. See avatar and user name.


----------



## horse2292

Looks like a mathews bow to me.


----------



## wack em

There have been a few times in years past that I would have liked to let the air out of a few of them, hunting over on Lake Rusell WMA during bowseason. Seems that there are more horses over there on the weekend than deer


----------



## ClydeWigg3

BIGRNYRS said:


> Except the Japanese that are still hunting whales, that bothers me a little bit.




I want to hunt whales.  I'm puttin' me a Loc-On on the side of an oil rig in the Pacific.  What kind of a BH, and what test line do I need?


----------



## DSGB

HuntinRebel3 said:


> Didn't offend me at all.



Look what the cat.....err.......horse drug in. 
Been a while since I've seen you post over here. Welcome back!

I don't see how it's any different from hunting zebras or sheep or any other animal for that matter.


----------



## ronmac13

I bet if you were starving and all you had was a horse you'd eat it in a heartbeat.

And wouldn't mind your kid seeing it either.

As long as it was legal, congrats to the guys.


----------



## PHIL M

ronmac13 said:


> I bet if you were starving and all you had was a horse you'd eat it in a heartbeat.



Yup. I might try it anyway!


----------



## bull0ne

I have no issues with any form of legalized sport hunting with any weapon allowed by law. 


Protein is protein..............eating horse meat is a taboo subject in the USA due to our lack of exposure to said practice and how some have all but humanized horses as pets.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_meat

It hadn't come to cooking a horse yet..............but I ain't past it one bit!


----------



## ClydeWigg3




----------



## ronmac13

ryano said:


>



in the first pic the horse is kissing the ground.


----------



## NoOne

I found this on Wikipedia, dog meat prepared for dinner.

Plate of dog meat prepared for hot pot dinner in Guilin, China. The plate contains roughly 750g of cooked dog meat, seasoned and garnished. Note tail as garnish on left hand side of platter.

For the curious, dog meat tastes more like pork than like beef/chicken/lamb/venison/rabbit/horse, but has a somewhat distinct flavour. There are a lot more bones, so eating it is more like eating chicken than pork, albeit with a much tougher, fattier skin. Sadly, the restaurant used a rather free hand in seasoning the dinner, so my report of flavour is an approximation - it tasted more like soy sauce than anything else.


It looks pretty good and I would bet if you did not know what it was, you would eat every bit of it.


----------



## merc123

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What do you do with the jockey?



Mount him too?


----------



## thomas gose

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What do you do with the jockey?



par boil and batter cook like squirrel or rabbit. they make good finger food!


----------



## tuffdawg

merc123 said:


> Mount him too?



 So many options here.


----------



## Bucknut

Ya'll got me laughin so hard my voice is going horse ...


----------



## aujack

i just think that is terrible.


----------



## Bucknut

Horse on a stick? Beer Can Horse(need a whole keg instead of a can) , Horse fries ?? ....Endless possibilities ...


----------



## Just 1 More

Horse Fajitas... or would you only be able to use Mexican Burros for that???


----------



## tsnider08

The heck with Illinois, I'm booking a trip to the down under!! Who's with me!!!


----------



## BoneHunter77

that just feels wrong even looking at this. I'm sure there is good reasoning in Australia as to why there is a season on horses but...


----------



## ButcherTony

was he in a high fence?


----------



## Bucknut

tsnider08 said:


> The heck with Illinois, I'm booking a trip to the down under!! Who's with me!!!



Ohh heck yeah, if I had the cash , I'd be there in a minute...Love a smoker loaded with horseback straps(minus horseback rider)


----------



## ClydeWigg3

ButcherTony said:


> was he in a high fence?



No, a barn yard.  The chicken coop is just out of the picture on the right.


----------



## matthewsman

*Make*



ClydeWigg3 said:


> What do you do with the jockey?



Jockey jerky


----------



## Mistrfish

I lived down under from 2006 to this year and they have no problem shooting horses or camels or even their natinal emblems the kangaroo and the Emu.  I would not get into shooting a horse or a camel but the Roo's are a blast to hunt if you have the permits.  In the state of Victoria where I lived the Roo's are protected unless you own the land.  They are a lot like are deer and are good table fair.

Here are a couple of photos of some what wild roo's at the park down the road from our house.


----------



## tsnider08

In all seriousness, I'd never be able to stab a horse, but it would be exciting to hunt and slipp an arrow behind the shoulder of a Kangaroo!! I hear they are tasty.


----------



## Gunsmoke

I would like to see a couple of pictures with  a horse  standing on top of one of those guys with his hoof on top of his chest


----------



## Steven Farr

ttt


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*by the way*

They mounted "MR. ED" not Wilbur, Wilbur was Mr. Eds owner and mounting him would just be wrong or nasty depending. 
I'd hunt roo and horses if I were down under, why not? 
If you spine a horse will it whiiiinnnneeeee instead of maaaaaaa'ing?


----------



## ClydeWigg3

Stuff Wilbur?  Mount Mr. Ed?


----------



## treadwell

A little black and white spray paint and presto ! Zebras!


----------



## limbhanger

I bet Mr. Ed is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## dutchman

Hey, where'd Ryano and friends get off to?


----------



## hoyt84

> Thats not right
> Wild horses will eventually become extinct
> I dont care what anyone says
> Theyre better to ride and have as a pet than get a little meat from
> Darn have a little respect for what god made



The good Lord made deer also. I would not shoot one, but to each his own!


----------



## Barehunter

tsnider08 said:


> In all seriousness, I'd never be able to stab a horse, but it would be exciting to hunt and slipp an arrow behind the shoulder of a Kangaroo!! I hear they are tasty.



Imagine how badly a kangaroo would jump the string!!!


----------



## trickworm

I'm cookin Rabbit for Easter any body wants some


----------



## humdandy

It's your hunt!

Not my cup of tea, but again some people don't like it I kill deer, hogs, turkey, etc.


----------



## hold em hook

Hey at least the guy respected his kill by taking quality photos!  Gotta love the leg tuck pose pictures!


----------



## Flaustin1

Old thread I know.  Id have to say that I would certainly let the air out of one if it were legal and I had the opportunity.  Id eat it too.  Cant be to bad.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

To each their own but I only harvest game I plan on eattin....I'd eat a opossum first... (BBQ'd) of course


----------



## Flaustin1

Now that's just absurd.


----------



## DCHunter

I've eaten horse meat. Tastes good.


----------



## twtabb

Would have been a good one next year.


----------



## Grey Man

twtabb said:


> Would have been a good one next year.



Nicely done!


----------



## BowanaLee

PHIL M said:


> Yup. I might try it anyway!



Me too with a glass of wine sharing a camp fire with you. You may be gone Philip but you'll never be forgotten.


----------



## flattop

BowanaLee said:


> Me too with a glass of wine sharing a camp fire with you. You may be gone Philip but you'll never be forgotten.



Phil was a great fellow! I miss him.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

2 many north American big game on my hit list to hunt, not horses, but what ever floats your boat is fine with me


----------



## Scrapy

I did a long winded response to this thread.  That was late, after market . Too bad , so sad It's gon after 3 AM. And I won't repeat it .  Praise whatever Gawd you think best and have fun.   Anyway, What I said , you missed . 

I ain't even got around to shooting deer I shoot off horseback , so whatever, It's gone.  

Just to strike a conversation about hunting off a horse, It was NOT with a bow. It was off a marsh tackey horse with an Ivey Johnson 16 guage sigle barrel . So have your fantasies and I shall leave you a lone to fannatasise.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

In Australia the wild horses are actually extremely overpopulated, along with donkeys, camels and asian water buffalo. In fact there are those that go out with rifles and will shoot literally hundreds of donkeys in one outing. Okay, it seems weird, but these animals in that area of the world need to be killed. Culturally this is going to be very hard to sale in the US. However there are a lot of things that would fit into that category. Do not be like the bleeding hearts that attack elephant hunting because they watched a show on Nat Geo that said that they are all endangered. Now I personally have no desire to shoot an elephant or a horse, however I think I might like to try out one of those donkey slaughters. LOL


----------



## honda450

We have wild/feral horses up here. They are protected. When the population gets out of hand some are rounded up and either adopted out or sent to the slaughter house.


----------



## Buckshot88

OMG!!! They killed Flicka!!!


----------



## MFOSTER

Gonna be hard to get rodeo tickets with those pictures


----------



## chrisn1818

That's a fantastic way to get all the tree hugging anti hunters up in arms. Shoot Mr. ED and then post it on Facebook....just saying.


----------

